# Bike to Work Day, and I counted 117 riders!



## robwh9 (Sep 2, 2004)

A huge turnout for Bike to Work Day. I counted 117 riders on my 9-mile commute from downtown Sunnyvale to North San Jose. Most were on the 237 bike path or the Guadalupe River bike path. About 3 times the number I count on a typical Bike to Work Day, and about 10 times the number of a normal day. (Let's see how many are commuting tomorrow.)


----------



## chudak (Jul 28, 2012)

I thought bike to work day was next friday? I guess it doesn't matter...I'm working from home today so it will be bike _from_ work day when I go on my ride later. And I'll be on vacation next week so I won't even be working...just riding my bike!


----------



## systemr (Aug 12, 2012)

the sf2g ride was a HUGE group


----------

